# Bottle baby with pale gums



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

My bottle baby (1 month on 3/11/13) has really pale gums but good color in eyelids. Do I need to give her Iron? The only iron injectable i could find was for swine? I have to run to the vet tomorrow so should I just ask him for a shot of it? She had bad pneumonia a few weeks ago but she is better now, she also had lice about 2 weeks ago but I put sevin dust on her and they seem to be gone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just go by eyelid color.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you are running to the vet anyway..why not bring some poo with you and have a fecal done...couldn't hurt : ) i would ask to look for cocci too..shes at an age where that could be an issue..


----------

